# Failed to install VLC media player ports



## teo (Nov 9, 2013)

Hellow community:

Wanting to install the free VLC media player fails me,  not synchronizing source! Subversion installed and executed by a check in: `svn checkout [url=https://sv0.us.west.freebsd.org/base/release/9.2/usr/src]https://sv0.us.west.freebsd.org/base/re ... .2/usr/src[/url]`. It simply does not respond and / or get stuck to the extracion mita _[ What? -- Mod ]_ ports checkup. Thus also tried without result: `svn co [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9.1/]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9.1/[/url] /usr/src`

I have not rebuilt the world because I always get error stop. I am following the FreeBSD Handbook, any help?

Greetings from Europe:


```
# Cd /usr/src
  stop ...
# Make buildworld
stop ...
# Make buildkernel
stop ...
```
VLC media player:

```
configure: error: Package dependency requirement 'libavcodec >= 53.34.0' could not be satisfied.
Package 'libavcodec' has version '52.123.0', required version is '>= 53.34.0'
Package dependency requirement 'libavutil >= 51.22.0' could not be satisfied.
Package 'libavutil' has version '50.43.0', required version is '>= 51.22.0'. Pass --disable-avcodec to ignore this error.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]multimedia@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach
the "/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info
-Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
```


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 9, 2013)

Install the package instead. Besides, that will bring in the file you need so that the port might compile after that.


----------

